# How Does C2 Software work with Snow Performance MAF AI?



## Flyweight (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a MK2 VR6 with a V9 supercharger running close to 12 psi. 
I would like to add Snow Performance's MAF AI as it seems to be the cheapest kit that runs off a VW MAF and can meter how much AI to spray at a certain PSI. I also autocross my car so the kit needs to work at all rpm ranges and at all throttle levels. 
This car is also my daily. I would like the AI to activate at around 6psi so that when I am cruzing around I am not using AI. 
I am concerned however because I run C2 management which is not standalone of course. I can not change the fueling to compensate for the AI. 
I would like to run 50/50 water methanol. 
A couple of questions:
1. Is Snow Performance's kit going to work well with my set up? 
2. Am I going to be running rich or lean because of it? 
3. Anyone with experience running C2 software with Snow Performance AI?
4. Where should I plumb the AI nozzle?
Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: How Does C2 Software work with Snow Performance MAF AI? (Flyweight)*

Post this in Snow Performance's Forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.snowperformance.net/forum/


----------



## Flyweight (Jan 15, 2007)

I just posted in the Snow Performance forum. I am shocked that no one has run C2 management with SP AI.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (Flyweight)*

1. Is Snow Performance's kit going to work well with my set up? *Yes.*
2. Am I going to be running rich or lean because of it? *When properly tuned and activated, wideband will read approximately .5 richer A/F ratio.*
3. Anyone with experience running C2 software with Snow Performance AI? *Me (others here do too, but they haven't chimed in).*
4. Where should I plumb the AI nozzle? *I'm assuming that you're using the factory intake manifold, and not using an intercooler; is this correct? If so, a good compromise between charge cooling and detonation control would be to inject just before the throttle body; some of what's injected would have the opportunity to vaporize and pull heat out of the charge, the balance would still be in liquid form when it reaches the cylinders and serve to suppress detonation. Injecting further away from the throttle body (i.e. closer to the supercharger) would pull even more heat out of the charge as there is more opportunity for vaporization, but would serve less to suppress detonation as less would be in liquid form when it reaches the cylinders.*


----------



## Flyweight (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you BLSport for your response. 
I am running the factory intake manifold and running the system non-intercooled. 
I am more concerned with cooling than detonation suppression. Many people have run 11.5 psi non intercooled on a sc system without detonation. 
The .5 decrease in Air to Fuel...Is that on a 50/50 mix of meth to water? I am thinking of adding more water than meth to comensate for this .5 decrease and bring the A/F ratios back where they should be. Does this sound like a reasonable plan? Any recommended ratio? 40/60?
Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (Flyweight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flyweight* »_
The .5 decrease in Air to Fuel...Is that on a 50/50 mix of meth to water? I am thinking of adding more water than meth to comensate for this .5 decrease and bring the A/F ratios back where they should be. Does this sound like a reasonable plan? Any recommended ratio? 40/60?

Yes, this is based on a 50/50 mix of meth/water and yes, you can modify the ratio to effect a smaller change in A/F ratio; 40/60 is a good place to start if 50/50 fattens up your mixture too much.


----------



## Flyweight (Jan 15, 2007)

I am going to give this 40/60 ratio a shot. My understanding is that water has more cooling properties than methanol so I hope that this 40/60 meth to water ratio will essentially add more air density and that combined with less methanol (fuel) will bring down the Air to Fuel ratios to a more optimal level.


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: How Does C2 Software work with Snow Performance MAF AI? (Flyweight)*

not to be a thread jacker or anything but im going to run the same set up as you (Flyweight) but with 42# c2 fuel kit and 15psi pulley and i have a SP W/M kit and am now wondering if it will do much of anything at all? i really cant crank up the boost with my charger witch at 15psi on a V2 is maxed out so my question is will i be getting much performance from the cooling side of my meth kit? and how do i tune my meth kit if using 50/50 mix?
do i just turn up/down the pump and mess with the meth controller?


----------



## Flyweight (Jan 15, 2007)

While I can not speak to the tuning part of your question...
Meth and Water cool fantastically. I am talking about a manifold that is cold to the touch! Some test data has shown it to be quite a bit more effective than air to air intercooling. 
On a side note...
15 psi pulleys do not like V1 or V2 chargers. They slip. Most people are boost limited to around 12 psi with both the V1 and V2 and V9 chargers.


----------

